# Spoty 2016



## Hacker Khan (Aug 18, 2016)

OK, let's get it out of the way before we begin.  Yes Andy Murray does not have a great TV 'personality' so if we were voting on purely a sports person with a 'personality' he should not win. It's a rubbish name for the award, we all know what. 

And yes the BBC do not have the rights to show much sport live.  So can we just get over that and accept that the award will be voted on based on the best individual sporting achievement that resonates with the great British public.

So who will win it this year?  Will it be: -

1) Jason Kenny, joint greatest GB Olympian in terms of golf medals who then, after he has achieved this immense feat, packs his stuff away, not in a branded sports holdall provided by his sponsors, but in a supermarket bag for life. Chap.
2) Laura Trott. Most successful female British Olympian ever.  Proved she can master many cycling events by smashing it in the omnium, the rest of the field knew they were competing for second place very early on.
3) Alistair Brownlee, retained his gold in the triathlon, a brutal sport, so easily he had time to slow down, pick up some flags, wave to the crown and could have probably updated posted a picture on Instagram if he would have wanted to, before crossing the finish line way ahead of anyone else. 
4) Andy Murray - Wimbledon champion and Olympic gold winner, he really wanted it.
5) Mo Farrah - At the time of posting he has not completed this, but he could retain both the 5 and 10 thousand meter titles at successive Olympics. Immense achievement. 
6) Adam Peaty - Absolutely owned the event, broke world records for fun, best male GB swimmer for decades.
7) Chris Froome - TDF winner for the 3rd time. A brit who is dominating one of the most brutal sporting endurance events there has ever been.
8) Wayne Rooney - Despite being paid more in a week than most people will earn in 5 or so years, captain of the England football team who 
managed to under-perform against our increasingly lower and lower expectations. Could not even motivate the England national team to beat Iceland who consisted of a bunch of part time fishermen, Bjork and 2 members of Sigur Ros who fancied a kick about after a sound check. 

Anyone else I've missed? And I've kind of ignored Justin Rose as although many within the golfing community were pleaded to see him win and he did get right behind the Olympics, got a feeling the general voting public don't really give a toss about golfers.  Cue inevitable rant about the BBC not showing the Open blah blah blah...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2016)

1. Kenny
2. Farah
3. Trott


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 18, 2016)

im for Chris Froome:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 18, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			im taking it you havent heard of Chris Froome then , 

Click to expand...

Yes, but I missed him out of my OP but put him in there at the same time as whilst I suspect you were posting.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 18, 2016)

Lots of excellent athletes there, really tough decision.
Im going for Alistair Brownlee, superb performance today and first man to retain his gold at Triathlon.
You could argue all day on this one &#128556;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 18, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			im for Chris Froome:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think his failure to win a gold may well count against him.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2016)

The current betting is roughly:

Evens Murray
4/1 Farah
12/1 Trott
12/1 Kenny
16/1 Whitlock
18/1 Bale
50/1 bar

Murray would be a very deserving winner winning Wimbledon and the Olympics, not sure Farah gets the vote (he didnt in 2012), cyclists likely to split the vote


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 18, 2016)

he would be a shoe in if it wasnt an olympic year .


----------



## Grogger (Aug 18, 2016)

Not an Olympian.


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			he would be a shoe in if it wasnt an olympic year .
		
Click to expand...

he'd still be a very distant 2nd to Murray in a non olympic year imo


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			The current betting is roughly:

Evens Murray
4/1 Farah
12/1 Trott
12/1 Kenny
16/1 Whitlock
18/1 Bale
50/1 bar

Murray would be a very deserving winner winning Wimbledon and the Olympics, not sure Farah gets the vote (he didnt in 2012), cyclists likely to split the vote
		
Click to expand...

Whitlock!!!  How could I have forgotten him, 2 gold medals in what, the space of an hour? In a sport which, if you would have told me we would be medaling in when I was growing up, I would have said you were mental. Superb skills, power and control.

Not sure about Murray as he has won it twice already hasn't he?


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2016)

Murray will no doubt win it, Max Whittlock would get my vote.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 18, 2016)

Peaty, a winner in something a little different. How many pool world records do we have?

probably end up with Murray though.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2016)

Owen Farrell gets my vote.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Owen Farrell gets my vote.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, your getting funnier with age


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2016)

Farah
Murray
Kenny


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 18, 2016)

They should freshen the format up a bit this year, so that Lord & Lady Kenny can win it jointly.
They can always revert to type next year.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 18, 2016)

They should spend the money on something better.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Ha ha ha, your getting funnier with age 

Click to expand...

Fantastic kicking in the Oz Tour and a great contribution to the Grand Slam.    England RU should deffo get the team event.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 18, 2016)

I would vote for Mo Farah.


----------



## Val (Aug 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Fantastic kicking in the Oz Tour and a great contribution to the Grand Slam.    England RU should deffo get the team event.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt but he's a 10 for Sarries but doesn't get the 10 jersey for England. Good kicker I'll give you but not the 10 George Ford is.

Team of the year will either be Team GB or Leicester


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Fantastic kicking in the Oz Tour and a great contribution to the Grand Slam.    England RU should deffo get the team event.
		
Click to expand...

There will be a number of teams in the running for Team - Leicester I expect are currently favourites , Team GB will prob be in there , maybe Europe RC team dependant on result but very much doubt England Rugby would be there. Just like I doubt Farrell would be anywhere near the individual result just for kicking


----------



## larmen (Aug 18, 2016)

With all the Olympic athletes doing so well I would be surprised if it didn't go to Lewis Hamilton 

Please don't give the team one to Team GB again. If not every member of the team can name all the others, it isn't a real team. Leicester are the obvious choice.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2016)

Jason Kenny nailed on first I reckon but his other half has a good shout as an outside bet maybe.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There will be a number of teams in the running for Team - Leicester I expect are currently favourites , Team GB will prob be in there , maybe Europe RC team dependant on result but very much doubt England Rugby would be there. Just like I doubt Farrell would be anywhere near the individual result just for kicking
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome to your preference.  I was simply stating mine, I guess thats the way this works?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 19, 2016)

Way too early to be thinking about this, lots of performances could change things such as Hamilton winning the F1 title again for example.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Way too early to be thinking about this, lots of performances could change things such as Hamilton winning the F1 title again for example.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say no chance with Hamilton. He wasn't even top in spoty 3 last year when he won the F1 championship plus I'd argue a lot of the non F1 nuts just think it's mostly the car and he only has 1 genuine person he has to beat. Also not sure what else there is this year that might overshadow in sporting terms the Olympics in the minds of the public who vote.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 19, 2016)

It generally goes to someone who is generally popular with the public so Andy Murray would be a shoe in ATM


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2016)

The only shoo-in is that people will keep saying shoe in instead of shoo-in!

IT'S NOTHING TO DO WITH SHOES!

ps. Andy Murray.


----------



## richy (Aug 19, 2016)

Carl Frampton. He won't win it but should definitely be in the mix


----------



## Tongo (Aug 19, 2016)

Murray has the advantage that there is still the US Open and the Davis Cup where he can add to his success this year. 

Froome's achievements are stunning and i dont think he has had the praise that they have deserved. 

For team of the year, GB's women's Hockey team would surely be in with a shout if they win gold.


----------



## IanG (Aug 19, 2016)

Team of the year should probably be Leicester, but I think it will be forgotten by the time the SPOTY comes around. 

My vote would be for Mo Farrah for the main event. 

Nicola Adams anyone if she wins gold again ??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'd say no chance with Hamilton. He wasn't even top in spoty 3 last year when he won the F1 championship plus I'd argue a lot of the non F1 nuts just think it's mostly the car and he only has 1 genuine person he has to beat. Also not sure what else there is this year that might overshadow in sporting terms the Olympics in the minds of the public who vote.
		
Click to expand...

Hamilton was just one example. It's only August, loads more sport still to come this year. Tyson Fury and Anthony Joshua both have fights lined up, the England cricket side has a tour of India later in the year so maybe someone like Cook will stake a claim for SPOTY, the Ryder Cup still to come.

I won't even think about this for at least another couple of months.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Hamilton was just one example. It's only August, loads more sport still to come this year. Tyson Fury and Anthony Joshua both have fights lined up, the England cricket side has a tour of India later in the year so maybe someone like Cook will stake a claim for SPOTY, the Ryder Cup still to come.

I won't even think about this for at least another couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bet you a virtual pint that the top 3 are made up of Olympians and Hamilton aside, the people you mentioned don't even get in on the 10 to chose from.


----------



## Basher (Aug 19, 2016)

Team of the year.
Has to be Team GB Cycling. They smashed it!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'll bet you a virtual pint that the top 3 are made up of Olympians and Hamilton aside, the people you mentioned don't even get in on the 10 to chose from.
		
Click to expand...

Get your arse to a forum meet and we can make it a real pint?


----------



## drewster (Aug 19, 2016)

Jason Kenny for me


----------



## User62651 (Aug 19, 2016)

Team has to be Leicester, immensely popular result that went round the world, track cycling just doesn't generate much public interest, we only get remotely interested  every 4 years when there are medals to be had so I just cant see them getting enough votes.
Individual - Murray looks best bet, Wimbledon is still such a huge thing in the British psyche and again watched by millions. Others are equally deserving but in less popular sports, Murray does look a good bet. Ennis-Hill would have had a shout with gold as our pin up girl, but silver wont do it. Agree Hamilton won't get it this time.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 19, 2016)

I reckon the awards should be dominated by the Olympics as it's such a unifying event. If she can retain her gold, Nicola Adams would have my vote: a tremendous, classy and highly skilled boxer who has grafted away for years. Always gives time up for others and has personality in abundance. 

British cycling for the team event reflecting playing the long game of growth and development=reward and finally Bolt for the overseas award. His achievements and the ease at which he appears to accomplish them are just staggering.

Pipe dreams: it will be some lucky footballing nonsense (won in the event of no other team remembering how to kick a ball at the big net thingy), a dull tennis player with the social skills of gravel or that bejeweled ballast sat in a Mercedes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Team has to be Leicester, immensely popular result that went round the world, track cycling just doesn't generate much public interest, we only get remotely interested  every 4 years when there are medals to be had so I just cant see them getting enough votes.
Individual - Murray looks best bet, Wimbledon is still such a huge thing in the British psyche and again watched by millions. Others are equally deserving but in less popular sports, Murray does look a good bet. Ennis-Hill would have had a shout with gold as our pin up girl, but silver wont do it. Agree Hamilton won't get it this time.
		
Click to expand...

The Team of the Year isn't a vote as far as I remember


----------



## User62651 (Aug 19, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			or that bejeweled ballast sat in a Mercedes.
		
Click to expand...

That made me laugh!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2016)

SPOTY is a BBC show and I expect them to heavily push all Olympians as it is pretty much the only sport they show, Wimbledon and footie highlights apart. They will do their best to "guide" the viewer.

We all know that the personality aspect long disappeared so for me it is between Andy Murray, Jason Kenny and Mo Farah, although Mo will suffer from the fact that only insomniacs will have seen him race but Murray and Kenny won at peak time. Laura Trott has the best chance from the ladies. I really like Nicola Adams, bundles of personality as well, but she only had to win one bout to win a bronze, two to guarantee a silver. What is that about? 

My vote goes to Kenny, he looked a class apart, as did Trott to be fair, and he had to cope with immense pressure in that last final.

Team of the year, Leicester City. No matter what anyone else does what they did was exceptional.

Overseas. Really? Bolt wins that award by as big a margin as his 200m win.

Quote of the year. Spear Chucker :thup:. Anyone but Hamilton for me.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll perhaps soften my stance a little on Leicester - that was pretty exceptional


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2016)

To be honest I'd be happy for any of the Olympians who got gold win it really. I've got a bit of a soft spot for Jade Jones as well, tremendous achievement retaining her title in a sport where it is basically you against someone else, no horses, bikes, cars, rackets, clubs needed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2016)

HK - Not that televisual though. I heard someone describe it as two women kicking each other this morning. One for the participants rather than the viewer which makes it difficult to build up a following. I'm not decrying her achievement, it's just the reality of her chosen sport.

I agree with your last comment with regards to anything horse or motor related. For the rest the equipment is pretty much available equally across the board, tennis, golf, archery etc. A possible case can be made for cyclists where money does get you better equipment although most of the gear looks pretty spot on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			HK - Not that televisual though. I heard someone describe it as two women kicking each other this morning. One for the participants rather than the viewer which makes it difficult to build up a following. I'm not decrying her achievement, it's just the reality of her chosen sport.

I agree with your last comment with regards to anything horse or motor related. For the rest the equipment is pretty much available equally across the board, tennis, golf, archery etc. A possible case can be made for cyclists where money does get you better equipment although most of the gear looks pretty spot on.
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue to a certain extent regarding the televisual element as I know nothing about Taekwondo but from watching a couple of bouts and with a bit of explanation from the commentators I got into it within 10 minutes.  And then I was engaged in the competition, the rounds came thick and fast and it griped me.  Something that I think golf can learn from it it wants to stay in the Olympics. 

As for the other point I was not really trying to say that equipment gives you and advantage (although with horse and car related sports it obviously does to a massive extent, to the point that F1 is usually a competition between 2 people at most every year). But just that as there are no additional props needed, only your skill and body, I quite like it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2016)

Hinch.....!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2016)

Team of the Year - GB hockey ladies :whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2016)

Great result for the ladies, but unless they were 5001-1shots I can't see how they win team of the year....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Great result for the ladies, but unless they were 5001-1shots I can't see how they win team of the year....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how bookies odds determine an award ? 

They just created history for GB on a world stage - wins it for me :whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2016)

Be issue for me, the bigger the upset, the bigger the achievement. 

As as for world stage. I'd be surprised if less people knew about Leicesters triumph than GB's win 48 hours after the event. 

Im not belittling what they've done. It's great. Just giving a counter as to why Leicesters IMO is a more impressive feat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2016)

Tonight's result is something that can and will inspire thousands to either take up the game or return to the game - it's a bunch of hard working ladies not on million pound contracts defying the odds and beating the clear favourites , the same team that had won the two previous Olympics - the impact of the ladies winning the gold will be bigger for the sport than Leicester winning the Prem IMO 

Team GB will no doubt win the team of the year but those ladies in this Olympics are for me the Team of the Year


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tonight's result is something that can and will inspire thousands to either take up the game or return to the game - it's a bunch of hard working ladies not on million pound contracts *defying the odds and beating the clear favourites* , the same team that had won the two previous Olympics - the impact of the ladies winning the gold will be bigger for the sport than Leicester winning the Prem IMO 

Team GB will no doubt win the team of the year but those ladies in this Olympics are for me the Team of the Year
		
Click to expand...

So me mentions odds is irrelevant but totally fine for you to try and use them to make a point......


The wages of leciester are totally irrelevant and serve no purpose when making the comparison.
The hockey players faced opponents with similar funding, as themselves. leciester faced opponents with vastly more money to spend. 

Whilst I can't claim to have any knowledge of hockey whatsoever and have read full well your knowledge. In 20 years time I'd be confident in guessing which one is most talked about. 

Sp the impact it's really gonna have will IMO be totally mute. I don't envisage hoards of school girls running out tomorrow to buy new gear and play.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2016)

At least we've got a few genuine options for Team of the year this time&#128515;


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			At least we've got a few genuine options for Team of the year this time&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, same for individuals.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Agreed, same for individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm cynical when it comes to the individual award I really do believe it's a popularity contest confused by the word personality in the title, don't even think it should be voted on by the Public, it should be done by a panel of respected sportsmen and women, then you could have a public vote for the Nations Favourite Sports Person.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			So me mentions odds is irrelevant but totally fine for you to try and use them to make a point......
		
Click to expand...

I think it was quite clear I wasn't on about bookie odds and I'm sure you could clearly see that as well 




			The wages of leciester are totally irrelevant and serve no purpose when making the comparison.
The hockey players faced opponents with similar funding, as themselves. leciester faced opponents with vastly more money to spend. 

Whilst I can't claim to have any knowledge of hockey whatsoever and have read full well your knowledge. In 20 years time I'd be confident in guessing which one is most talked about. 

Sp the impact it's really gonna have will IMO be totally mute. I don't envisage hoards of school girls running out tomorrow to buy new gear and play.
		
Click to expand...

You are a football fan - it's quite clear , you have said you have no knowledge of hockey 

I'm a fan of both - the Leicester win was great but mainly for Leicester fans but it's done now and onto another season for non Leicester fans the impact will be minimal next to none 

The GB ladies winning will impact every single hockey fan regardless of what club they support or play for - that tonight was the peak of 7 years of hard work since they started central contracts - winning the Olympics is the pinnacle in the sport - there is nothing above that and that pinnacle will be celebrated and remembered - there is something called Hockey family and it's something you don't see in football. 

The impact of GB winning a bronze was increases in people playing the sport - this will further increase that and hockey will continue to flourish - it's finally starting to gain a spot on the telly schedule that it deserves. 

So yes as a football you will praise Leicesters win as higher - me as a hockey and football fan see the result tonight as the bigger achievement


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I think it was quite clear I wasn't on about bookie odds and I'm sure you could clearly see that as well *



You are a football fan - it's quite clear , you have said you have no knowledge of hockey 

I'm a fan of both - the Leicester win was great but mainly for Leicester fans but it's done now and onto another season for non Leicester fans the impact will be minimal next to none 

The GB ladies winning will impact every single hockey fan regardless of what club they support or play for - that tonight was the peak of 7 years of hard work since they started central contracts - winning the Olympics is the pinnacle in the sport - there is nothing above that and that pinnacle will be celebrated and remembered - there is something called Hockey family and it's something you don't see in football. 

The impact of GB winning a bronze was increases in people playing the sport - this will further increase that and hockey will continue to flourish - it's finally starting to gain a spot on the telly schedule that it deserves. 

So yes as a football you will praise Leicesters win as higher - me as a hockey and football fan see the result tonight as the bigger achievement
		
Click to expand...

Sorry phil, but the points are the same. You were saying how unlikely it was. Bookies odds, simply quantify that. And I'd suggest Leicesters win was more against the odds, be that bookies or simply using the phrase than the hickey win. 

Me me being a football fan has nothing to do with how I see the too results. As I've clearly stated I made my decision based on the unlikely ends of the outcome. So I a, not showing a bias towards football at all. 

I I respect everything else you've said as you will clearly have a better understanding of the impact it may cause. But, I'm showing no bias in my choice, even if you feel I am.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Great result for the ladies, but unless they were 5001-1shots I can't see how they win team of the year....
		
Click to expand...

Leicester were 5000/1,if you said they were going to win the title before a ball was kicked you would have looked pretty silly. 

Not sure where the women's hockey team were in the rankings before the Olympics,but unless they were 18th or lower I reckon Leicester is the biggest shock & bigger achievement.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

SPOTY is a waste of time anyway &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think it was quite clear I wasn't on about bookie odds and I'm sure you could clearly see that as well 



You are a football fan - it's quite clear , you have said you have no knowledge of hockey 

I'm a fan of both - the Leicester win was great but mainly for Leicester fans but it's done now and onto another season for non Leicester fans the impact will be minimal next to none 

The GB ladies winning will impact every single hockey fan regardless of what club they support or play for - that tonight was the peak of 7 years of hard work since they started central contracts - winning the Olympics is the pinnacle in the sport - there is nothing above that and that pinnacle will be celebrated and remembered - there is something called Hockey family and it's something you don't see in football. 

The impact of GB winning a bronze was increases in people playing the sport - this will further increase that and hockey will continue to flourish - it's finally starting to gain a spot on the telly schedule that it deserves. 

So yes as a football you will praise Leicesters win as higher - me as a hockey and football fan see the result tonight as the bigger achievement
		
Click to expand...

I'm a fan of both if you are. Leicester winning the prem was a bigger achievement. Leicester will win the team title. 

The End


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 20, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Leicester were 5000/1,if you said they were going to win the title before a ball was kicked you would have looked pretty silly. 

Not sure where the women's hockey team were in the rankings before the Olympics,but unless they were 18th or lower I reckon Leicester is the biggest shock & bigger achievement.
		
Click to expand...

Women were ranked 7th in the world. On that basis I agree Leicester is a bigger achievement. I know this because I am a fan of both just like Phil.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Women were ranked 7th in the world. On that basis I agree Leicester is a bigger achievement. I know this because I am a fan of both just like Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Won't that be England rather than GB? 
Is there any Gareth Bales in the GB squad?


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 20, 2016)

The criteria for winning spoty team of the year is, i quote :
_
"For the team in an "individual" sport or sporting discipline that has achieved the most notable performance in the "calender" year to date. The team should have significant "UK" interest and/or involvement".

_There words not mine.
So hopefully that should rule out the copout that is "team GB".
Not an individual sport, and anyway who would collect it??

Also it could be bad news for Leicester on 2 counts, we'll see.
Personally, if i had a vote, it would go to the cycling team, just as it did in 2008. 
Tremendous achievement, with the added bonus of giving the finger to the naysayers abroad.

As for the main event. 
If i can't have JK or LT, how about Jess Ennis-Hill ?
Her final games, as been placed 4 times, but somehow as never won.
Would be a nice thankyou imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			The criteria for winning spoty team of the year is, i quote :
_
"For the team in an "individual" sport or sporting discipline that has achieved the most notable performance in the "calender" year to date. The team should have significant "UK" interest and/or involvement".

_There words not mine.
So hopefully that should rule out the copout that is "team GB".
Not an individual sport, and anyway who would collect it??

Also it could be bad news for Leicester on 2 counts, we'll see.
Personally, if i had a vote, it would go to the cycling team, just as it did in 2008. 
Tremendous achievement, with the added bonus of giving the finger to the naysayers abroad.

As for the main event. 
If i can't have JK or LT, how about Jess Ennis-Hill ?
Her final games, as been placed 4 times, but somehow as never won.
Would be a nice thankyou imo.
		
Click to expand...

Same rules as in 2012 when they ignored them and gave it to Team GB.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 20, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Won't that be England rather than GB? 
Is there any Gareth Bales in the GB squad?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah sorry. If that's the case then they've had the pick of the best from the home nations so it makes Leicester winning the Prem an even bigger achievement. 

Dunno about a hockey version of Bale? Ask Phil, he may know as he's been a fan of both (since Tuesday).


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Ah yeah sorry. If that's the case then they've had the pick of the best from the home nations so it makes Leicester winning the Prem an even bigger achievement. 
*
Dunno about a hockey version of Bale? Ask Phil, he may know as he's been a fan of both (since Tuesday)*.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst we're both on same page re Leicester having the bigger upset. 

Think may need to reign back on Phil, pretty sure his other half is quite involved in Hockey and has frequently commented on the sport long before the Olympics.

And i presume that Mahrez, Schmeichel, Schlupp, Morgan et all Have english passports..............


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Ah yeah sorry. If that's the case then they've had the pick of the best from the home nations so it makes Leicester winning the Prem an even bigger achievement. 

Dunno about a hockey version of Bale? Ask Phil, he may know as he's been a fan of both (since Tuesday).
		
Click to expand...

Tbf Phil is really into his hockey. 

But as good as the girls winning gold is,unless you're a hockey fan does it stand out above the other golds?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2016)

Bes, you can have JK or LT. Jess Ennis can't get it for a silver when so many others have won gold. It just wouldn't make sense. Looking over her career I don't think she will worry too much about missing out on this award. He medals mean everything, SPOTY is worth diddly.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 20, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf Phil is really into his hockey. 

But as good as the girls winning gold is,unless you're a hockey fan does it stand out above the other golds?
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, just joking. As great as the women winning is (and I do think it's a great achievement) I feel Leicester winning the prem is probably the biggest underdog story in football (definitely in my lifetime). I'm not knocking the hockey team but underdogs such as Leicester who were almost relegated the year before winning the league over a full season as opposed to a good team winning knockout tournament tops it for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bes, you can have JK or LT. Jess Ennis can't get it for a silver when so many others have won gold. It just wouldn't make sense. Looking over her career I don't think she will worry too much about missing out on this award. He medals mean everything, SPOTY is worth diddly.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,I can't see anyone losing any sleep over not winning SPOTY.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 20, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Same rules as in 2012 when they ignored them and gave it to Team GB.
		
Click to expand...

Still a cop-out imo. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			Bes, you can have JK or LT. Jess Ennis can't get it for a silver when so many others have won gold. It just wouldn't make sense. Looking over her career I don't think she will worry too much about missing out on this award. He medals mean everything, SPOTY is worth diddly.
		
Click to expand...

I no LT, and JK will get me vote.
I just think JEH is one that got away, and lets not forget, she is still the reigning world champ.
But as you say, i bet she's not that bothered.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Ah yeah sorry. If that's the case then they've had the pick of the best from the home nations so it makes Leicester winning the Prem an even bigger achievement. 

Dunno about a hockey version of Bale? Ask Phil, he may know as he's been a fan of both (since Tuesday).
		
Click to expand...

Just to stop your cheap digs at me in regards Hockey - I played it for 20 years at one stage playing in the national league , I'm not a qualified coach to level 3 and a national league umpire. My wife had played in the top Divsion or one below for the past 7 years with two of her teammates involved in the 31 person squad ( both travelling reserves )  and her sister went to the Commonwealth twice 

I was also lucky enough to help out at the 2012 Games 

So hopefully that know means you can stop with the little digs


----------



## Tongo (Aug 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just to stop your cheap digs at me in regards Hockey - I played it for 20 years at one stage playing in the national league , I'm not a qualified coach to level 3 and a national league umpire. My wife had played in the top Divsion or one below for the past 7 years with two of her teammates involved in the 31 person squad ( both travelling reserves )  and her sister went to the Commonwealth twice 

I was also lucky enough to help out at the 2012 Games 

So hopefully that know means you can stop with the little digs
		
Click to expand...

I can see arguments for both teams. 

Hockey still seems to have the old "jolly hockey-sticks" reputation with too many in this country though so the GB women's achievement perhaps wont get the praise it deserves. 

Fair play for clarifying your Hockey involvement Phil. Out of interest, is the women's Hoofdklaase professional in the same way as the mens? Cos at best the GB women could probably only be described as semi-professional. Something to take into account when comparing with Leicester?


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just to stop your cheap digs at me in regards Hockey - I played it for 20 years at one stage playing in the national league , I'm not a qualified coach to level 3 and a national league umpire. My wife had played in the top Divsion or one below for the past 7 years with two of her teammates involved in the 31 person squad ( both travelling reserves )  and her sister went to the Commonwealth twice 

I was also lucky enough to help out at the 2012 Games 

So hopefully that know means you can stop with the little digs
		
Click to expand...

Already stopped, see post above. Given what you have said I think your bias is showing (I know you're also a football fan) and explains why you think the Hockey team are the more worthy recipients. I'm a fan of neither but appreciate what both teams have done and still think the Leicester premier league title win is the bigger achievement and more worthy of the team prize.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 20, 2016)

For what it's worth I think if there is a team from the Olympics winning it will be the whole of team GB and they won't single out the Hockey or Cycling team.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 20, 2016)

Looking on the bright side at least we have a great choice of winners to chose from.  Some of us remember Greg Rudeski, a Canadian, wining it for getting to a grand slam final once or something like that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2016)

I'd go for Max Whitlock.  A pretty cool young lad - double gold medalist into the bargain.  Kids all start basic gymnastics in school PE and so it is totally accessible and basically no cost - lads like Max and sports like gymnastics are what we need youngsters to get into, and he is a perfect role model.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2016)

Did you see the photo he posted of him balancing on the rails on Sugar Loaf Mountain? Terrifying. Seems a smashing bloke based on his interviews.


----------



## larmen (Nov 5, 2016)

Picking this back up after Andy Murray turned world number 1.
Jess Ennis-Hill has retired from professional sport.

Does it make spoty easier or harder now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2016)

i think there are three clear favourites 

Kenny , Farah and Murray 

Would like to see Farah win but think it will be Murray


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i think there are three clear favourites 

Kenny , Farah and Murray 

Would like to see Farah win but think it will be Murray
		
Click to expand...

Theres 1 clear favourite and thats Murray after the last couple of days, Alistair Brownlee the main danger with Farah and Trott having a chance.

If you think Kenny had a chance then you can get 66/1 now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2016)

Think unless Hamilton comes in with a late charge to win the F1 title it'll be Murray easily


----------



## rosswilliams (Nov 5, 2016)

Murray probably, but Whitlock in with a decent shout.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think unless Hamilton comes in with a late charge to win the F1 title it'll be Murray easily
		
Click to expand...

He's in a two horse race where he's been whining and whinging like a little toddler all year when it doesn't go his way.  He doesn't even deserve to make the short list.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 5, 2016)

As sporting achievements go, murray is now head and shoulders above all others this year but we've seen in the past that its more a popularity contest than anything.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 5, 2016)

I think they should spend the production  money on something else. Get Clarkson back perhaps


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 5, 2016)

Complete waste of time,so it doesn't matter who wins it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He's in a two horse race where he's been whining and whinging like a little toddler all year when it doesn't go his way.  He doesn't even deserve to make the short list.
		
Click to expand...

I will totally agree he's like a petulant child but should he win it, I'm sure the BBC will do their best to turn it into some sort of head to head with Murray. They seem to do that most years with the obvious contenders. Also the general public often seem to go for the last big event as it's more recent in their consciousness. In this case both a Hamilton win and Murray winning and world #1 would be fresh in the public's mind.


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I will totally agree he's like a petulant child but should he win it, I'm sure the BBC will do their best to turn it into some sort of head to head with Murray. They seem to do that most years with the obvious contenders. Also the general public often seem to go for the last big event as it's more recent in their consciousness. In this case both a Hamilton win and Murray winning and world #1 would be fresh in the public's mind.
		
Click to expand...

you really think theyre going to focus on hamilton not the olympics?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2016)

They will feature the olympics of course but as I said, the voting public often go for the most recent events. To be honest it's lost it's lustre


----------



## larmen (Nov 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			the voting public
		
Click to expand...

shouldn't be listened to. Just saying; HoneyG


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 5, 2016)

larmen said:



			shouldn't be listened to. Just saying; HoneyG
		
Click to expand...

spoty means spoty


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 6, 2016)

With his latest book firmly at the top of the bestseller list...
One would assume Guy Martin as a shoe in for spoty...
Or, doesn't he qualify anymore?


----------

